# Nakiri Advice (Konosuke vs Masamoto)



## gennaroe (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey all,

Been a while since my last post around these parts, and (per the usual) it coincides with thinking about buying a new knife. I've long wanted to pick up a nakiri, as a number of people in the kitchen I work at have them and have proven their usefulness to me. As I've had lots of success with Masamotos, I was thinking of picking up the 165 mm one from the KK series (http://japanesechefsknife.com/KKSeries.html). I noticed, though, that Konosuke has a few options as well, available at CKTG. I've seen very few posts about the Masamoto nakiri online, and lots of praise for Konosukes in general...so, any advice? Also, any appraisals of the HD vs HH vs White #2 (the three options available here). Of course, if anybody has other suggestions in the same $150 range, those would be great too.

Thanks all,

Gennaro


----------



## sameguy (Jan 27, 2012)

Coincidentally, I went knife shopping in Tokyo on Monday (as I posted about elsewhere), and was interested in a nakiri, possibly a Masamoto as I am very pleased with my KS gyuto.

I wasn't really looking for something specific, but asked my friends at Union Commerce if they had any nice nakiri I could check out. I was presented with a range from cheap to expensive, a name I did not recognize in tool steel for ¥5000 (about $65) to a Masamoto KK in white #2 with typical Masamoto F&F for ¥12,500 (~$160). UC tend to be able to move on their price slightly -- the KS gyuto I bought in February was stickered at near the catalog price of ¥30,000 but I got it for ¥24,000. Other knives in the shop had less of a discount, though. The four nakiri I was shown were all "black-forged" or kuro-uchi. While I don't find that look objectionable, I am curious as to why I only ever see it on nakiri and santoku. The shop owner did not seem to have a KK 3716, though, which is the kasumi version. I ended up leaving with an Ittosai Kotetsu 165 mm kasumi in blue #2 because it just seemed like an outright good deal, but I could have just as easily spent the extra $25 or so on the KK if he had a kasumi version in stock. For a split-second, though, I was tempted to drop half a week's pay on a Masa KS 0618 (180 mm usuba).


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Since you have already had a positive experience with the Masamoto I'd be inclined to stick with that. Masamoto's are just exceptional knives for the $$$.

Koki also has a 165mm Fu Rin Ka Zan in white steel that's right on your budget. 

Dave


----------



## gennaroe (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys. Any info on the differences between the different konosukes? I've been curious about them for a while now, but the pros and cons aren't readily apparent.


----------



## banco (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey Gennaro, just found this thread and as it happens I'm in a bit of the same boat, researching Nakiri (and Gyuto). What did you end up getting? Hope all is well with you. --David


----------

